# Instances for Piano Trio



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is a piece I have been working on. The score and audio files are attached. Any feedback would be excellent.

The trio consists of a piano, viola, and clarinet. 
Score:
http://issuu.com/pluhagr/docs/third_instance_-_full_score?workerAddress=ec2-54-221-2-237.compute-1.amazonaws.com
Music:

__
https://soundcloud.com/thecontemporary%2Fthird-instance-for-piano-trio


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Very interesting...kinda hectic. Reminds me a bit of Schoenberg and his pupils. Keep up the good work!


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Very interesting...kinda hectic. Reminds me a bit of Schoenberg and his pupils. Keep up the good work!


Interesting listening. I didn't realize the similarities between this and the second Viennese school. I was really pushing for it being hectic- as if the lines of music were almost unravelling but somehow staying together. I wanted a driving beat in this piece but I also wanted to have multiple melodies going on at once. So that adds to the hectic nature of it.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

This is very engaging, I really like it! For some reason, two words just come to mind: "Ordered chaos".

Could you please upload the other instances? I'd really love to listen. 

-Steven


----------

